# Anyone know what this little Spring type thing is called



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone know what this little Spring type thing is called and/or where I can get one from.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A torsion spring, I think. Try here, if you don't see one ring them,

Link here >>>> http://tiny.cc/vjxej

Sorry for the length of that link, Alan.

Zeb here Alan.

Link fixed. 

Nuke's url squasher sometimes doesn't work. When that happens I find "Tiny" very useful - as above with yours.

Link here >>>> http://tiny.cc/


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

That type of spring is I believe called a torsion spring but where you can get one from I have no idea but perhaps an engineer supply company or perhaps a model shop.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Try here, if you don't see one ring them,


.... but they are in India!

See here instead.

Colin


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.springmakers.uk.com/torsion-springs/?gclid=CP3O9djSp6ICFQc9lAodyiT4Rw

Any good :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oops, sorry. Just searched Torsion Springs and there they where, Alan.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

In between posting and your replies (which were very fast btw, thanks) I have managed to make one out of an ordinary spring.

(It was for the handle on my motorhome fridge btw)

CHEERS


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spring*

A bit off topic, but I think those type of spring things are used on the handles for seat swivels too.

Russell


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have just binned one today from a charger clamp. Similar to a clothes peg spring.

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like the end of a safety pin!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

pippin said:


> Looks like the end of a safety pin!


That was what I was going to try next if my first attempting at making one didn't work. I was going to snip a small safety pin in half.


----------

